# Bester Top-Flow CPU-Kühler



## Johnny the Gamer (3. Mai 2009)

*Bester Top-Flow CPU-Kühler*

Hi,
denke ich werde den Cooler Master GeminII in mein System im Juni verbauen.
Nun hab ich leider keine Ahnung, welche Lüfter man da nimmt.
Raufpassen tun zwei 120mm-Lüfter.
Insgesalt sollte der Lüfter die 45€ Grenze aber nicht überschreiten.

LG J:L

P.S. : Gibt es einen Adapter, mit dem man dann die zwei Lüfter in *einen* 4-Pin Anschluss stecken kann ?
(was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen dem 4 pin und dem 3 pin anschluss ?)


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master GeminII : Welche Lüfter ?*

hat denn keiner ne Ahnung ?


----------



## o!m (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master GeminII : Welche Lüfter ?*

Nimm bei den Lüftern einfach einen Kompromiß aus preiswert und leise. Aus dem GeminII wird kein Kühlmonster, ganz egal was Du für Lüfter draufschraubst. Es gibt Y-Adapter, um 2 Lüfter an einen Anschluß zu betreiben. 3-Pin Stecker sind für "normale" Lüfter, mit einem 4-Pin-Stecker werden PWM-Lüfter betrieben. Mehr...


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master GeminII : Welche Lüfter ?*

Ich will aber einen Kühlermonster ! 
Was kannst du mir denn für einen Kühlermoster empfehlen ?
Darf kein BIG COOLER sein !


----------



## moddingfreaX (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master GeminII : Welche Lüfter ?*

Was verstehst du genau unter "Big Cooler". Der Gemin 2 ist wahrlich kein kleiner Kühler und ich würde ihn auch als "Big Cooler" bezeichnen. 

Thermalright IFX-14, Prolimatech Megahalems oder Noctua NH-U12P fallen mir zum Begriff Kühlmonster spontan ein. Klein sind diese allerdings auch nicht! 

Lüfter im 120mm Format mit gutem Lautstärke/Leistungsstärke ist seit der aktuellen PCGH (es lebe ein PCGH Abo!) der BeQuiet SilentWings USC. Wann und wo dieser erhältlich ist, weiß jedoch kein Lebewesen dieser Erde.
Deswegen vertraue einfach dem guten alten Scythe S-Flex SFF21E!


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master GeminII : Welche Lüfter ?*

unter BIG COOLER versteh ich einen der hoch ist, weil ich wegen der vier Seitenlüfter nicht so viel Platz in meinem Gehäuse habe.

Gibt es denn einen niedrigen Monsterkühler ? (Klingt blöd ich weiß...)


----------



## moddingfreaX (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master GeminII : Welche Lüfter ?*

Da muss ich dich leider enttäuschen. Zwar gibt es einige recht passable niedrige Kühler wie z.B. den Scythe Kama Cross oder den Noctua NH-C12P, aber auf die Leistung eines Tower Kühlers kommen diese leider um Längen nicht. 

Miss mal die maximale Höhe zwischen Seitenwand und Sockel ab und wir helfen dir weiter den besten Kühler in dieser Größenordnung zu finden!


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master GeminII : Welche Lüfter ?*

Ok, überredet.
Ich hab von der Platte an der man das Mainboard anschraubt bis an die Lüfter noch 16,7 cm Platz.
Wieviel muss man denn für den AM3-Sockel und Abstandshalter berechnen ?


----------



## moddingfreaX (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master GeminII : Welche Lüfter ?*

Ziehen wir spontan einfach mal grob einen Zentimeter ab um eventuell noch etwas Spielraum zu behalten.
Mit 157mm bekommst du allerdings auch deinen "Monsterkühler" unter Dach und Fach. Das ist Platz genug. Also mal ganz ruhig. 

Zu einem Preis von 45 Euro kriegts du allerdings leider keinen IFX 14, Megahalems. Deswegen würde ich dir anhand der PCGH Liste zum Xigmatek Achilles S1284 raten. Dieser bildet meiner Meinung nach das beste Verhältnis zwischen Preis/Leistung und Lautstärke und sollte mit 159mm Höhe noch gerade so in dein Gehäuse passen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master GeminII : Welche Lüfter ?*

Also irgendwie habe ich in einem test gelesen, dass der Scythe Mugen 2 auf jeden Fall passt.
Wenn du mir jetzt noch einen empfehlen könntest, bei dem *kein* Ram-SLot überdeckt wird, wäre das super !


----------



## moddingfreaX (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master GeminII : Welche Lüfter ?*

Tut er auch. Dennoch ist er auf 12 V rund 6 Dezibel lauter als der Achilles.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master GeminII : Welche Lüfter ?*

Kannst du mir noch einen anderen empfehlen ?
Ich mag den Lüfter des Xigmatecs i-wie nich...


----------



## moddingfreaX (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master GeminII : Welche Lüfter ?*

Alpenföhn Groß Clockner BE 
2 cm niedriger, 1-2°C bessere Kühlleistung aber minimal lauterer Lüfter und 3 Euro höherer Preis.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master GeminII : Welche Lüfter ?*

ok, der gefällt mir schon besser !
Passen da auch hohe Rams runter ?


----------



## moddingfreaX (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master GeminII : Welche Lüfter ?*



Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> ok, der gefällt mir schon besser !
> Passen da auch hohe Rams runter ?



Wie man hier sieht, sollte es eigentlich keine Probleme geben.


----------



## Gast20141208 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master GeminII : Welche Lüfter ?*

Bei einem Towerkühler wäre es wohl besser auf die Seitenlüfter zu verzichten, weil sie deinem Airflow schaden. Du hast doch eh vorne zwei, die sollten dann rein und der am Heck raus blasen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master GeminII : Welche Lüfter ?*

Die vier Lüfter will ich aber nicht entfernen...

Gibt es denn keinen Top-Blow der genauso gut ist wie ein Tower ?


----------



## Gast20141208 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master GeminII : Welche Lüfter ?*

Kannst ja die Lüfter drinnen lassen, aber laufen sollten sie halt nicht.
Kein Topblow-Kühler kommt an die besseren Tower-Kühler ran.


----------



## NCphalon (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master GeminII : Welche Lüfter ?*

doch der Scythe Godhand xD


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master GeminII : Welche Lüfter ?*

Wo gibts denn den zu kaufen ?


----------



## moddingfreaX (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master GeminII : Welche Lüfter ?*



NCphalon schrieb:


> doch der Scythe Godhand xD



Scherzkeks


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master GeminII : Welche Lüfter ?*



NCphalon schrieb:


> doch der Scythe Godhand xD


Auf dem kannst du gleich deine vier Seitenlüfter montieren.
Den gibt es noch nicht zu kaufen und wird glaube ich nur in Kleinserie produziert.
Vielleicht hast du mich falsch verstanden.
Wenn du normale Ram-Riegel nimmst, dann passen die ohne Probleme unter den Noctua. Nur bei Modellen mit Heatpipe geht es nicht.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master GeminII : Welche Lüfter ?*

was ist eigentlich mit dem orochi...
was ist eigentlich mit dem orochi ?
Ich will nämlich mal den niedrigsten und besten Lüfter herausfinden...
Ich glaub der orochi ist bei der kühlleistung sogar auf platz 1 bei computer base...


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master GeminII : Welche Lüfter ?*

Ist sicher ein guter Kühler, aber sehr hoch.



> Ich will nämlich mal den niedrigsten und besten Lüfter herausfinden...


Wieso?
Der Enzotech hat glaube ich auch gut abgeschnitten.
Test: Enzotech Ultra-X - 01.11.2007 - ComputerBase


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master GeminII : Welche Lüfter ?*

Was ist mit dem hier ?
Der ist nicht soooo hoch, aber bei der Powerkonfiguration der beste !


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master GeminII : Welche Lüfter ?*

Das ist ja schon wieder ein Tower-Kühler.
Nochmal:
Wenn du einen solchen verwendest, schaden deine Seitenlüfter dem Airflow.
Solltest du einen Topblow-Kühler verwenden, dann funktioniert das relativ.

Jeder Kühler, auf den du einen stärkeren Lüfter montierst, bringt mehr Leistung.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master GeminII : Welche Lüfter ?*

@Fadi : Welchen Lüfter würdest du denn an meiner Stelle nehmen ?


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master GeminII : Welche Lüfter ?*

Sollte beim Kühler ein Lüfter dabei sein, dann probiers einfach aus.
Wenn der nicht reicht, mußt du halt einen stärkeren montieren.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master GeminII : Welche Lüfter ?*

Beim welchem Lüfter jetzt ?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master GeminII : Welche Lüfter ?*

*Welcher ist aus eurer Position eigentlich der beste Top-Blow CPU-Kühler ?*
Ich muss mir ja einen holen, da ein Tower meinen _Airflow_ stört.
(Hab den ganzen Thread über dieses Wort gesucht, und eben ist es mir eingefallen ? )


----------



## Gast20141208 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bester Top-Flow CPU-Kühler*



> Ich muss mir ja einen holen, da ein Tower meinen Airflow stört.


Wenn du einen Towerkühler verwendest, stören die Seitenlüfter den Airflow.

Meine Empfehlung geht an den Noctua. Da ist alles dabei was du brauchst.
Sollte die Leistung dennoch nicht reichen, dann montierst du halt einen Noisblocker Multiframe drauf.
Noiseblocker NB-Multiframe MF12-P, 120x120x25mm, 1000-2000rpm, 73-133m³/h, 12-29dB(A) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at EU


----------



## Knexi (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master GeminII : Welche Lüfter ?*



Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> *Welcher ist aus eurer Position eigentlich der beste Top-Blow CPU-Kühler ?*



Ein Scythe Orochi, der ist aber relativ groß


----------



## seahawk (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bester Top-Flow CPU-Kühler*

Scythe Kabuto oder der kommende Zipang2 sind praktischer als der Orochi.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bester Top-Flow CPU-Kühler*

*Frage hat sich erledigt, werde den Scythe Mugen 2 nehmen.*


----------

